# Cracked sub-frame....any suggestions



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Cracked sub-frame....any suggestions (getfocked)*

1984 scircco don't let me DIE


----------



## scirocco16v (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Cracked sub-frame....any suggestions (getfocked)*

A buddy of mine had the same probelm on his '84 GTI. He had it TIG welded. From then on it was the strongest part of the car.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Cracked sub-frame....any suggestions (scirocco16v)*

thanks I've got plans for it ABA16v maybe turbo if fixed can it handel the power nothing biig like 200 somthing 


_Modified by getfocked at 6:20 AM 2-20-2007_


----------

